# Grinding Pepper with a blender, Pics



## spicy chicken (May 23, 2011)

About a year ago I was chatting on line with a fellow Chilehead from Malaysia and he asked me how I ground my peppers and how dry they had to be, I told him saltine cracker dry, and took some pics only for visuals. I do not leave the stems on when grinding!

Since then I purchased a commercial grinder do to the fact of grinding almost 3000 lbs a year and the blender way would take forever.

If the dryness is correct when grinding it will act almost like blending a shake, pushing up on the outside of the jar and falling back down nicely in the center. I only grind for 30 or 40 seconds at a time, not over heating the product; then regrind in 4 or so min if I want it finer. I keep several jars and switch while the others are cooling and pour one to another but never grind more than one half jar or you lose the nice center drop previously mentioned.

I grind by a window with a 2ft box fan blowing out, that will draw all the dust away!

Enough chatter, here are the pics!


----------



## cppbrian (May 24, 2011)

3000 lbs is quite a lot of dry peppers! Thanks for the pictures. I use a blender but never thought about the blender heating up the powder. How much of a difference in taste would the blender heating up the powder make? Oh, and welcome to SMF!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Man 3000# is a lot of chilis thru a grinder that size. That must take some time to go thru that much. What is the finished consistency?


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

That is a lot of peppers thru a small grinder like that....

 

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## spicy chicken (May 24, 2011)

cppbrian said:


> 3000 lbs is quite a lot of dry peppers! Thanks for the pictures. I use a blender but never thought about the blender heating up the powder. How much of a difference in taste would the blender heating up the powder make? Oh, and welcome to SMF!


Thanks for the welcome!

Not sure about the taste, might affect it, since I never over heated my peppers when grinding them I couldn't tell you. When heated up they absorb moisture, and cake;  becoming rock hard if left to sit. rice or flour can be added to help prevent this.

SC


----------



## spicy chicken (May 24, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


>





Scarbelly said:


> Man 3000# is a lot of chilis thru a grinder that size. That must take some time to go thru that much. What is the finished consistency?


Hi Guy's

Thanks for the welcome!

Guess you missed my second paragraph where I mentioned I use a commercial grinder now.

I have a website where I sell it, not sure of protocol's here so will not add a link.

The consistency can be quite fine if you want to take the time. I also sharpened the blades which made a huge difference.

SC


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2011)

I see three missing steak knifes from the block.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 25, 2011)

Hey Spicy C, welcome to SMF!

My question is on the other side of the spectrum, ...where do you find a ton and a half of those little peppers and how many 40" containers do they fill?

Ah..................... I just gotta ask,...how long does it take to remove all of those stems?

And since inquiring minds want to know, yeah, ...where are the three missing steak knives?

I'm sorry, let's start over, welcome to SMF, glad to have you aboard, lot's of great people here,                    ...ya got any Q-view of your spicy chicken?

Just some friendly advice bro, how about filling in where your from before the Bear wakes up.

Gene


----------



## spicy chicken (May 25, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Hey Spicy C, welcome to SMF!
> 
> My question is on the other side of the spectrum, ...where do you find a ton and a half of those little peppers.
> 
> ...


SC


----------



## justpassingthru (May 26, 2011)

Wow!!!

Fantastic!!!

Awesome!!!

You're OK Spicy, thanks for the pics, awesome setup ya got there, I guess ya kinda take you chili peppers serious, can you tell us a little more about what you do with the peppers.

When you post the yard bird pics can you also give the rub recipe, I'm betting that's some fantastic chicken.

Good to have you aboard and looking forward to what you contribute.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (May 26, 2011)

Man you got some serious waterting and mowing on a regular basis. Your place looks great


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF, your avatar looks familiar. I also use a dedicated spice grinder, and I also just pulse it. I've noticed that over grinding can change the color of the spice mix. I'm not sure about the taste, as I've never intentionally used the grinder for more than 4-5 seconds at a time. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Unbelievable & very interesting !!!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## big twig (May 26, 2011)

Real cool! I like it hot and grow my own peppers too...but not nearly at the scale you do. Awesome gardens!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2011)

Chili Gardens in Wisconsin?

Come on Spicy, there's now way!

Only thing we can grow up here are "Snowballs!"

LOL!!!

Todd

p.s. Welcome to SMF!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

Spicey, do your peppers overwinter? I've read where they are cold tolerant. It also looks like you irrigate with tape using water from your pond. One very nice set up.

Kudo's to your operation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never seen such neat gardens for peppers!!

Best of luck to you Sir !!!

Bear


----------



## spicy chicken (Jun 7, 2011)

Fellas,

I belong to many forums, most I can contribute within the realm of some knowledge acquired over the last 50 years, so if you want to talk about growing, pepper, log cabins, restoring antique tractors or custom cabinetry, well!

Most of you joined to share share you thought as well as maybe learn a thing or two, but this is the first forum where I may not be able to contribute much, but will be asking for some help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I joined this forum to learn about smoking things (peppers) (jerky) and to get good recipe's for spicy rubs, an extension of what I do now. (cats out of the bag)

I threw a few things up here so you can see what I am about! (not to pretentious I hope), I recognize hard work and dedication and I see other people do as well!

This is a great forum, with kind, generous, knoladgable and  helpful people and It didn't take long to figure that out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, enough sap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






JustPassingThru said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Fantastic!!!
> 
> ...





richoso1 said:


> Welcome to the SMF, your avatar looks familiar.
> 
> Hay buddy your avitar look familiar too, LOL like another forum we are members, ( about Hot Peppers )
> 
> I also use a dedicated spice grinder, and I also just pulse it. I've noticed that over grinding can change the color of the spice mix. I'm not sure about the taste, as I've never intentionally used the grinder for more than 4-5 seconds at a time. It's all good my friend. Yes it is!





BIG TWIG said:


> Real cool! I like it hot and grow my own peppers too...but not nearly at the scale you do. Awesome gardens!
> 
> Thanks!





Bearcarver said:


> I have never seen such neat gardens for peppers!!
> 
> Best of luck to you Sir !!!  Thank you! I will need it this season!
> 
> Bear







TJohnson said:


> Chili Gardens in Wisconsin?
> 
> Ya I know sounds crazy!
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your kind words and look forward to being here and learning from the best!

Thank you Gary for the peppers and powder review, allthoght that is not why I am here and all proceeds go to a Great cause.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow just amazing wish I had a garden like that


----------



## spicy chicken (May 23, 2011)

About a year ago I was chatting on line with a fellow Chilehead from Malaysia and he asked me how I ground my peppers and how dry they had to be, I told him saltine cracker dry, and took some pics only for visuals. I do not leave the stems on when grinding!

Since then I purchased a commercial grinder do to the fact of grinding almost 3000 lbs a year and the blender way would take forever.

If the dryness is correct when grinding it will act almost like blending a shake, pushing up on the outside of the jar and falling back down nicely in the center. I only grind for 30 or 40 seconds at a time, not over heating the product; then regrind in 4 or so min if I want it finer. I keep several jars and switch while the others are cooling and pour one to another but never grind more than one half jar or you lose the nice center drop previously mentioned.

I grind by a window with a 2ft box fan blowing out, that will draw all the dust away!

Enough chatter, here are the pics!


----------



## cppbrian (May 24, 2011)

3000 lbs is quite a lot of dry peppers! Thanks for the pictures. I use a blender but never thought about the blender heating up the powder. How much of a difference in taste would the blender heating up the powder make? Oh, and welcome to SMF!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Man 3000# is a lot of chilis thru a grinder that size. That must take some time to go thru that much. What is the finished consistency?


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

That is a lot of peppers thru a small grinder like that....

 

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## spicy chicken (May 24, 2011)

cppbrian said:


> 3000 lbs is quite a lot of dry peppers! Thanks for the pictures. I use a blender but never thought about the blender heating up the powder. How much of a difference in taste would the blender heating up the powder make? Oh, and welcome to SMF!


Thanks for the welcome!

Not sure about the taste, might affect it, since I never over heated my peppers when grinding them I couldn't tell you. When heated up they absorb moisture, and cake;  becoming rock hard if left to sit. rice or flour can be added to help prevent this.

SC


----------



## spicy chicken (May 24, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


>





Scarbelly said:


> Man 3000# is a lot of chilis thru a grinder that size. That must take some time to go thru that much. What is the finished consistency?


Hi Guy's

Thanks for the welcome!

Guess you missed my second paragraph where I mentioned I use a commercial grinder now.

I have a website where I sell it, not sure of protocol's here so will not add a link.

The consistency can be quite fine if you want to take the time. I also sharpened the blades which made a huge difference.

SC


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2011)

I see three missing steak knifes from the block.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 25, 2011)

Hey Spicy C, welcome to SMF!

My question is on the other side of the spectrum, ...where do you find a ton and a half of those little peppers and how many 40" containers do they fill?

Ah..................... I just gotta ask,...how long does it take to remove all of those stems?

And since inquiring minds want to know, yeah, ...where are the three missing steak knives?

I'm sorry, let's start over, welcome to SMF, glad to have you aboard, lot's of great people here,                    ...ya got any Q-view of your spicy chicken?

Just some friendly advice bro, how about filling in where your from before the Bear wakes up.

Gene


----------



## spicy chicken (May 25, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Hey Spicy C, welcome to SMF!
> 
> My question is on the other side of the spectrum, ...where do you find a ton and a half of those little peppers.
> 
> ...


SC


----------



## justpassingthru (May 26, 2011)

Wow!!!

Fantastic!!!

Awesome!!!

You're OK Spicy, thanks for the pics, awesome setup ya got there, I guess ya kinda take you chili peppers serious, can you tell us a little more about what you do with the peppers.

When you post the yard bird pics can you also give the rub recipe, I'm betting that's some fantastic chicken.

Good to have you aboard and looking forward to what you contribute.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (May 26, 2011)

Man you got some serious waterting and mowing on a regular basis. Your place looks great


----------



## richoso1 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF, your avatar looks familiar. I also use a dedicated spice grinder, and I also just pulse it. I've noticed that over grinding can change the color of the spice mix. I'm not sure about the taste, as I've never intentionally used the grinder for more than 4-5 seconds at a time. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Unbelievable & very interesting !!!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## big twig (May 26, 2011)

Real cool! I like it hot and grow my own peppers too...but not nearly at the scale you do. Awesome gardens!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2011)

Chili Gardens in Wisconsin?

Come on Spicy, there's now way!

Only thing we can grow up here are "Snowballs!"

LOL!!!

Todd

p.s. Welcome to SMF!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

Spicey, do your peppers overwinter? I've read where they are cold tolerant. It also looks like you irrigate with tape using water from your pond. One very nice set up.

Kudo's to your operation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never seen such neat gardens for peppers!!

Best of luck to you Sir !!!

Bear


----------



## spicy chicken (Jun 7, 2011)

Fellas,

I belong to many forums, most I can contribute within the realm of some knowledge acquired over the last 50 years, so if you want to talk about growing, pepper, log cabins, restoring antique tractors or custom cabinetry, well!

Most of you joined to share share you thought as well as maybe learn a thing or two, but this is the first forum where I may not be able to contribute much, but will be asking for some help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I joined this forum to learn about smoking things (peppers) (jerky) and to get good recipe's for spicy rubs, an extension of what I do now. (cats out of the bag)

I threw a few things up here so you can see what I am about! (not to pretentious I hope), I recognize hard work and dedication and I see other people do as well!

This is a great forum, with kind, generous, knoladgable and  helpful people and It didn't take long to figure that out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, enough sap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






JustPassingThru said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Fantastic!!!
> 
> ...





richoso1 said:


> Welcome to the SMF, your avatar looks familiar.
> 
> Hay buddy your avitar look familiar too, LOL like another forum we are members, ( about Hot Peppers )
> 
> I also use a dedicated spice grinder, and I also just pulse it. I've noticed that over grinding can change the color of the spice mix. I'm not sure about the taste, as I've never intentionally used the grinder for more than 4-5 seconds at a time. It's all good my friend. Yes it is!





BIG TWIG said:


> Real cool! I like it hot and grow my own peppers too...but not nearly at the scale you do. Awesome gardens!
> 
> Thanks!





Bearcarver said:


> I have never seen such neat gardens for peppers!!
> 
> Best of luck to you Sir !!!  Thank you! I will need it this season!
> 
> Bear







TJohnson said:


> Chili Gardens in Wisconsin?
> 
> Ya I know sounds crazy!
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your kind words and look forward to being here and learning from the best!

Thank you Gary for the peppers and powder review, allthoght that is not why I am here and all proceeds go to a Great cause.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow just amazing wish I had a garden like that


----------

